# For all the parents who have had their children diagnosed Autistic.



## Maze

I have a 5 year old beautiful boy (my avatar) who is perfectly wonderful in every way, but was diagnosed with autism when he was 2. At the time, they told me he likely wasn't going to speak (he only grunted) and placed him on the pecs system. (which worked really well for awhile.)

It was a very scary experience, being told you may never hear your child's voice. That he might never be able to tell you he loves you... even when you can see it in his eyes. I went through a mourning period. I am guilty to admit it, but I was only 22 at the time and had no experience with children on the spectrum or who needed that extra attention and care. 

3 years later he has come so far... and I would love to share two videos with you. 


The first is one he did for autism awareness. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91iWd1JeNyw

The second he did for a magician online.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMPHfA2aYBo

Diagnosis is not the end of your journey, it is just the beginning. Dominic has so many gifts and exudes intelligence and love.


----------



## velvetina

Brilliant, what a beautiful super cute smart funny boy!!!! Thank you for sharing and it was lovely to hear you laughing. x :hugs:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bless you all, great vids x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

this is wonderful!
Those videos are so cute.
my mum is a speak therapist. I have grown up with autistic kids.
Some of the smartest and funniest people I know.
Keep going with your journey and good luck


----------



## Newt

wow :hugs: thank you so much for sharing your beautiful little boy with us x


----------



## Adanma

How wonderful! A friend of mine has a 13 year old who with autism and he just spoke his first words last month. Such a wonderful thing! My son has Asperger's and so is completely verbal. He recently played a game of soccer with some kids at school and I almost threw a party! It's such a good feeling as a mom to see your child overcome difficulties no matter what they are. Thanks for posting these!

Adanma


----------



## Newdreemz

That is awesome! I love those videos. Thank you so much for sharing that...My son is 3, an still isn't saying CLEAR words yet, but I will never give up on him. Hes amazing! Your son is so cute!


----------



## 9babiesgone

thank you for sharing those. my daughter is autistic. and some days I barely can function with all of it going on. but I do somehow.


----------



## Kitten91

Hi, 
Please Check Out my Thread My Younger Brother Is Autistic and Is Having A Fundraiser For the National Autistic Society :)

Hope All Is Well With Your Son ?


----------



## Weeplin

Thank you so much for sharing this! It has really filled me with hope!

My little boy Jason is 27 months and he doesn't speak a word, just grunts and makes noises through his nose. He has a 2 hour assessment at a children's centre on the 30th this month. I am really hoping they can give me some answers as to whether or not he is autistic.

I long every day just to hear him say mama, I now have new hope that it might not be so far off!

Thank you!


----------



## asibling4gi04

My little girl, Gianna Rose is 6 and non-verbal autistic. I am inspired by all of you and tearful as I have never heard "I love you" come from her mouth, however, Allison Kraus's song, "you say it best, when you say nothing at all" is our song. I feel it in my soul and see it in her eyes. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Bugslydoo

They are amazing vids-you must be so proud of him! My 6 year old daughter is Autistic and speaks quite well but repeats the same things over and over again. We were told she would never talk too. I know how you feel about going through a period of mourning-I did the same. I still have my 'low' days when I compare her with others her age and notice the difference-but she is sooo adorable and happy that I just can't be low for long!


----------



## asibling4gi04

I feel ya ! My daughter is happy, beautiful and amazing! NOTHING compares to her! smile!


----------



## ChocLabMum

hi ladies, my 15 year old son has just been diagnosed with Autism after scoring 12 on his Ados test. We initially thought there was something wrong with him around age 7 and he was referred back then for pyschology... they told us he was just highly intelligent, stubborn and spoiled!! It has been so wonderful to finally have a consultant tell us that we were right all along. He is classed as a high functioning autistic and is very scarily intelligent but sadly he can never attend a *normal* school as he cannot socialise around other children as he doesnt understand them and cannot empathise with anyone different to him. He is doing 'Notschool' now and has come on leaps and bounds. 
Big hugs all around xx


----------

